# "Home Media" setup?



## pakcyclist (Aug 14, 2009)

On the menu, I noticed the "home media" section, which says you can hook up your computer of other devices to the (Hopper) receiver. Would I simply need to run the HDMI cable from my computer (Mini-Mac), or is there something more involved? (Sorry if the answer is simple or obvious, but I'm no technophile! Didn't see any info in the owners manual.)


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

You will need to install a DLNA server on your computer. Google search for ‘Plex Media Server’. That works very nicely and it is free. Be aware that not all video formats will work on the Hopper. For example mp4 works but avi does not. You may have to covert some videos.


----------

